
Brave Browser is taking the web by storm - maxencecornet
https://hackernoon.com/brave-browser-is-taking-the-web-by-storm-e6fb6dcadf92
======
LinuxBender
I've tried it out. I would like to see better support for proxy .pac files.
The chromium flags are ignored. There was a thread on github that suggested by
1.0 they may support local .pac files. That is a requirement for me.

